# Amazon Flex Tools Polls



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Lets see what people carry with them while delivering Amazon Flex / dot com deliveries. It could remind other folks as well!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Do spare cell batteries count?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Do spare cell batteries count?


Oh yes! added in the polls Thanks!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a charger, phone mount and folding dolly. It's all you need.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> I have a charger, phone mount and folding dolly. It's all you need.


Not really man! 5 votes for flashlight, 3 for water bottle, 3 for spare phone so on and so forth.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Not really man! 5 votes for flashlight, 3 for water bottle, 3 for spare phone so on and so forth.


Let's see who has the most deliveries with the best on time rate, if you need all that stuff besides a water bottle then you are over thinking it. The app has a flashlight button and it works great for packages at night, a good charger and there is no need for a spare phone or batteries.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Let's see who has the most deliveries with the best on time rate,.


That bragging statement does NOT sounds like Limepro! Does anyone hacked Limepro's account??


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> That bragging statement does NOT sounds like Limepro! Does anyone hacked Limepro's account??


I just don't see the need for a flashlight when phones have a built in one and the app has a button to turn it on. I don't see the need for a spare phone when everyone has car chargers and they are much cheaper than a spare phone, etc.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

limepro said:


> I just don't see the need for a flashlight when phones have a built in one and the app has a button to turn it on. I don't see the need for a spare phone when everyone has car chargers and they are much cheaper than a spare phone, etc.


Back in February (I believe), there was a technical issue with the app. Didn't believe it myself after I overheard some other drivers talking about it, then it happened about 30 minutes later on my second delivery! It would freeze then move super slow, like, transition in slow motion. Closing and restarting the app, even the restarting the phone didn't work. I had a second phone and was able to login with it and complete the rest of my deliveries without losing too much time. Definitely not a necessity, but nice to have in a pinch, plus I use my secondary phone for for Waze/Google Maps and of course, the other with the terrible navigation within the app.

While I agree that the in-built flashlight of the app is a great addition, a flashlight at night is a definite plus. A quick flash at houses at night through lowly-lit neighborhoods is great. It's dumb for people to order after 8:00 p.m., and not even bother to turn their porch light on... Very difficult to see some addresses at night (a lot aren't visible or even missing), and I have 20/20 vision.


----------



## Flexer (Dec 29, 2015)

uberbomber said:


> Back in February (I believe), there was a technical issue with the app. Didn't believe it myself after I overheard some other drivers talking about it, then it happened about 30 minutes later on my second delivery! It would freeze then move super slow, like, transition in slow motion. Closing and restarting the app, even the restarting the phone didn't work. I had a second phone and was able to login with it and complete the rest of my deliveries without losing too much time. Definitely not a necessity, but nice to have in a pinch, plus I use my secondary phone for for Waze/Google Maps and of course, the other with the terrible navigation within the app.
> 
> While I agree that the in-built flashlight of the app is a great addition, a flashlight at night is a definite plus. A quick flash at houses at night through lowly-lit neighborhoods is great. It's dumb for people to order after 8:00 p.m., and not even bother to turn their porch light on... Very difficult to see some addresses at night (a lot aren't visible or even missing), and I have 20/20 vision.


Agreed. I have a spare phone that's not activated. I connect it to my hotspot and use Google Maps on it alongside the Amazon app on my primary phone. And yes a flashlight for house numbers not for scanning packages. Maybe it's a Texas thing, but it gets pretty damn dark. I wonder how some of the older slower drivers make it out there.


----------

